# Neues System mit Core2Duo! Bräuchte n paar Infos



## MC-René (23. Oktober 2007)

Huhu!

Also mein derzeitige System:
Mainboard: MSI KT2-Combo-L
Prozzi: AMD-Athlon XP2400+
RAM: 512 MB SDRAM
Grafik: MSI FX5200 128MB
HDD: 80GB EIDE
WINXP

Neues System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte DS3 P35
Prozzi: Intel Core2Duo E6750
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 
Grafik: nvidia 8600GT 512MB
HDD: 320GB SATA2
WINXP

;-)

1. Frage: Was haltet Ihr von dem o.g. System (Grafikkarte is eher low prio!)
2. Frage: Ich bekomm das System erst in den nächsten Wochen, mit welcher Leistungsteigerung kann ich rechnen!? Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen:
- Merkt man es beim Booten?
- Merkt man es beim starten von Programmen/Spielen?
- Merkt man es beim Surfen?
- Stimmt es dass der Prozzi wirklich 2 Sachen auf einmal machen kann? (Also ein Video rendern und ich zock noch z.B.; oder Antivir prüft und ich mach noch dies und das...?)
3. Frage: Soll ich von meinem alten System n' Image anlegen und das dann auf dem neuen einspielen, oder den neuen kpl. neu aufsetzen? Wenn neu aufsetzen: Hab gelesen, dass HDD-SATA's probleme bereiten...

Habt Ihr sonst irgendwelche Tipps? 

Bin sehr gespannt...!

Viele Grüße + Danke schonmal


----------



## larryson (26. Oktober 2007)

Da ich das auch vorhabe, poste ich mal mein Wunschsystem, unterscheidet sich nur geringfügig:


Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Tray 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
1024MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400
XFX GeForce 8800GTS 560M "XT", 320MB DDR3, PCI-Express
ATX-N.BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro 530 Watt
Thermaltake BigWater 745 Wasserkühlung

Ca. 800 €

Im nächsten Jahr kommen dann noch ein Kandalf Tower und nochmal 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher dazu.

Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich diese Grafikkarte auch wasserkühlen kann?

Mit SATA Platten gibt es wirklich Probleme beim neu XP aufsetzen, da die SATA Treiber eingebunden werden müssen. Entweder man bastelst sich mit NLite eine neue Install-CD/DVD oder hat ein Disketten-LW.

Ob Du mit nem Image weiterkommst, weiss ich nicht, da da ja auch die Treiber fehlen.


----------



## chmee (26. Oktober 2007)

Ob man es beim Booten merkt ? Naja, dafür ist die CPU nur minimal zuständig, also eher nicht. Das Gleiche beim Surfen, Spielen, Programmen. Beim Starten wirst Du nicht so besonders beschleunigt. Hier kann sich eine Beschleunigung um etwa 30-50% zeigen, weil die Festplatten, die Controller und Schnittstellen besser sind. 

Der größere Sprung ist wohl bei den Programmen und Spielen, die viel CPU-Power benötigen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass zB Rendering, mp3/Video-Encoding oder Kompression um über 100% beschleunigt würde. Auf einer CPU ! Ist die Software Multithreaded, dann kannst Du bis zu 300% Leistungssteigerung erhalten.

Achja, Natürlich solltest Du das OS - WinXP - neu aufsetzen. Das alte aufspielen ist letztlich nur mit Problemen behaftet, es kann funktionieren, ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich bzw. mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Problemen bestückt. Ich würde es lassen.

Und : Wenn die S-ATA-Platten nicht als RAID-Platten angeschlossen sind und wenn sie direkt am Chipsatz-Anschluß stecken, sollte es auch ohne Treiber gelingen. Ansonsten eben vor dem Zusammenbau eine Diskette mit dem Treiber erstellen, die dann beim Installieren per F6 eingebunden wird.

Aber nun Schluß, Laß Dich überraschen. Es ist alles Schöner 
mfg chmee


----------



## Laudian (4. November 2007)

Eins wird sicher besser werden. Mit 2 GB Ram sollte das umschalten zwischen mehreren Programmen (auch groesseren) deutlich schneller verlaufen, weniger Wartezeiten wenn du mehrere Programme in der Taskleiste hast weil das Prozesshaendling deultich mehr Raum nutzen kann. 

Booten wie schon gesagt nur gering, wie schnell Bootskripte durchlaufenwerden aendert sich mit mehr leistung kaum, was schneller sein koennte, dass Programme am Ende des Bootvorgangs Sekundenweise schneller starten. Aber das wichtigste ist wirklich die Reduzierung von Wartezeiten bei der Arbeit mit vielen Programmen gleichzeitig, beim Arbeiten mit grossen Datenmengen etc pp.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. November 2007)

MC-René hat gesagt.:


> - Stimmt es dass der Prozzi wirklich 2 Sachen auf einmal machen kann? (Also ein Video rendern und ich zock noch z.B.; oder Antivir prüft und ich mach noch dies und das...?)


Ich will mal gezielt auf diesen Punkt eingehen, denn der wurde, soweit ich gesehen habe, noch nicht wirklich geklaert. Und es ist auch meiner Meinung nach ein Punkt der gern missverstanden wird.

Erstmal ganz kurz: Nein.
Nun was laenger:
Du kannst zwar im Grunde zwei Sachen gleichzeitig machen, aber das konntest Du vorher ja auch schon.  Es laeuft nur jetzt besser da Du zwei Cores hast die getrennt rechnen koennen.
Das Problem was aber besteht wenn Du zwei Sachen gleichzeitig machst ist dass diese nicht fest einem Core zugewiesen sind und schonmal wechseln.
Entsprechend ist es nicht einfach so dass Programm A auf Core 1 und Programm B auf Core 2 laeuft.
Und vor allem bei rechenintensiven Geschichten wie Video-Bearbeitung und Spielen brauchst Du es garnicht erst probieren.

Wo Du richtig profitierst ist wenn eine Anwendung parallelisiert ist. Wenn z.B. die Video-Bearbeitung beide Cores nutzen kann um ihre Berechnungen durchzufuehren.
Ansonsten wirst Du naemlich keinen so grossen Vorteil spueren, mal davon abgesehen dass sich eben die Last besser verteilen laesst und Du eine neuere und somit schnellere Architektur hast.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. November 2007)

Ich möchte anmerken, dass ich mit einem Neukauf warten würde bis zum Januar. Da kommen dann Intels neue CPUs mit Wolfdale und Yorkshire (Quadcores) und 45nm Fertigung. Dadurch sollte alles andere etwas preiswerter werden und evtl. lohnen auch diese CPUs einen Blick. Ich hab jedenfalls das Geld für einen neuen PC aber ich kann warten.
Ansonsten solltest du dir Dennis Worte zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## general_failure (4. November 2007)

Hm...lohnt es sich wirklich, bis Januar zu warten? Denn ich plane ebenfalls, mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen PC anzuschaffen. Einen mit Quad-Core-Prozessor.  Und irgendwie wärs doof, wenn ich bis Januar warten sollte-.- aber andererseits, wenn es ratsam ist...Hilfe 
mfg
GF


----------



## chmee (4. November 2007)

Wenn man die Preisentwicklungen der letzten Generationen/Jahre betrachtet hat, wird es immer die Einsteiger-, die Mittelklasse- und die Hardcore-CPUs geben. Die Einsteiger-CPUs lagen etwa zwischen 50-100Eur, dann kamen die Mittelklasse-CPUs bis etwa 250EUR, alles was Teurer war/ist, kann man dem Gamer, dem Profi oder dem Langinvestierer zusprechen.

Aber : Besonders bei neuen Subgenerationen ( Steppings ) gibt es keinen direkten Preisverfall, sondern einen Austausch durch das neue Stepping. Ergo bekomt man einen Mehrwert, aber *keine Revolution*. Das ist bei den Kommenden der Fall.

Der Schritt bei den Wolfdales/Yorkshires wird der schnellere FSB und gleichbleibender Leistungsverbrauch bei minimal höherer Leistung sein. Zu warten lohnt nicht, finde ich.

mfg chmee


----------

